# NYU-Brett Ratner



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 8, 2006)

I read that Brett Ratner got into film school when he was 16(on his website). Is this true ?? Because he went on to MFA right after BFA.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 8, 2006)

Yup. I think he skipped his senior year of high school because he couldn't take it and applied to NYU. Spielberg wrote him a rec letter after he sent him a film he made in high school. 

He basically harassed his way into nyu film. You couldn't do that today, with the stricter admissions criteria and larger demand for film school spots. For the record, he's also kind of an *ss. In case that was in doubt.


----------



## REDking (Dec 8, 2006)

He skipped a grade and graduated at 16, (you can't apply to college without a diploma or a GED) Then he blew the interview at NYU. The interviewer told him to go to community college and try to transfer in. He left crying but before he flew back to Florida he pleaded with the Dean and they took pity and let him in!

Spielberg didn't write a recommendation he gave Ratner some money after Ratner sent him a college film he made requesting finishing funds. That info is from the book "Breaking In" by Nicholas Jareki that includes an interview with Ratner about just this topic.

Hey do i get a free year of hosting because I actually backed up my info with source material! This could end the internet!

But really who cares he's really not worth this legend building nonsense. And speilberg should get his money back.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 8, 2006)

Hah. I got all that info from his speech at my schools film festival 2 years ago. Clearly he wasn't the best speaker since I misremembered all of that info lol. Now that you mention it, of course, you're completely right. 

And yes, he should get that money back. Ratner really wasted a great education at NYU. Too bad.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Dec 9, 2006)

I heard Brett Ratner singlehandedly defeated Hitler and diverted comets from hitting Earth with his bare hands. His next project will entail altering the fabric of space-time to revive dinosaurs.


----------



## REDking (Dec 9, 2006)

Wrong Evan, on IMDB it said his next project is to refine his own urine to cure autism.


----------

